# What Food Makes YOU Gain?



## Weejee (Sep 21, 2007)

I'd like to hear the different responses from different folks out there.

Me, If I spend a week munching chocolate, I'll put on POUNDS, not ounces. (I tend to gain a few ounces at a time.) Yet lots of "greasy" food doesn't make me gain as much(unless pimples carry weight.)

Some people have praised peanut butter.

What does it for you?


----------



## Aurora (Sep 21, 2007)

Pizza.

If I'm gonna have a binge or just want to snack, I have to have a variety. I've never been able to figure out how someone can sit down and eat a ton of one specific thing (like 8 hamburgers or something). I have to be able to indulge in a little of this, a little of that, etc.

Except for pizza. Pizza is so complex and made up of enough different things for me to binge on and not get bored with the taste. 

~Aurora


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Sep 21, 2007)

Aurora said:


> Pizza.
> 
> If I'm gonna have a binge or just want to snack, I have to have a variety. I've never been able to figure out how someone can sit down and eat a ton of one specific thing (like 8 hamburgers or something). I have to be able to indulge in a little of this, a little of that, etc.
> 
> ...



whoa, you must be my long lost sister!!!  

joking aside, i feel the same way. when i go to the all you can eat caff at school, i get a little bit of everything and leave fill a very full belly. 

but when i go to a pizza place, i get a salad, a ton of pizza, and maybe some dessert. ok, thats still a little bit of variety, but i <3 variety!!


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Sep 21, 2007)

Fast Food of course 
I know I've gained a lot of weight and I'm comfortable with my weight gain I mean my Aunt is amazed by how fast I ate my dinner when we went out to Fridays it was only 12 shrimp and some French Fries I'm getting something different this time because its my Birthday I'll be 21 I'm so happy but yeah I'm going to drink some Barefoot Berry Merlot. 
But Taco Bell is another Fast Food Place that makes you gain weight their are a lot of Resturants Geared toward gaining weight have you tried Arby's Mini Southwestern Eggrolls they are great they are made out of 100% chicken and its so good they come in 4 and 8 piece


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Sep 21, 2007)

my body does ok with high fat...but sugar and carbs make my waistline explode.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 21, 2007)

Pizza and Ice Cream!!!


----------



## newlylarge (Sep 22, 2007)

I think that the findings of such diets as the Zone Diet or the less sophisticated Adkins Diet are basically true. That high-gylycemic index carbohydrates tend to be the most significant cause of weight gain. For this reason, it seems that "high carb" foods are probably most likely to cause weight gain.

That has certainly been my experience. Of course, high-fat foods will pack on the pounds, but it has been when I have "indulged" in such foods as pastas that I have experienced my most rapid weight gain. As such, when my girlfriend and I first started trying to intentionally "fatten me up," she often cooked rich, high-fat foods for me. But before long, we discovered that her preparing dishes dominated by pastas and rich is what tended to cause me to "pack on the pounds" the most rapidly. :eat1:


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Sep 22, 2007)

Pizza is the #1 Fat Gainer, we all get sucked into eating it time and time again but who cares about gaining a few pounds its not the end of the world. People should not be so hooked on loosing weight so badly! its really a epidemic about them freaking out about gaining a few pounds come on this is not so bad most people need to gain some weight like how Tyra has gained weight she should not be ashamed of being 20lbs overweight maybe she's healthy and that is all that matters but if you gain safely then you won't have any health problems


----------



## quitsville (Sep 23, 2007)

Ramen noodles make me gain like whoa...pasta in general really makes me gain.


----------



## sugarbabe (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm with you on the Ramen Noodles! For some reason, they never even fill me up and then I end up eating too much other stuff after them. Also, pizza (i think it's mostly because I can just keep eating and eating it no matter how full i get) and MILKSHAKES. I blame my recent gain on all those coldstone and carvel mikshakes i've been addicted to lately! :wubu:


----------



## lizzy (Sep 23, 2007)

These days it seems like just breathing...lol


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Sep 23, 2007)

lizzy said:


> These days it seems like just breathing...lol



lucky you!!


----------



## quitsville (Sep 24, 2007)

sugarbabe said:


> I'm with you on the Ramen Noodles! For some reason, they never even fill me up and then I end up eating too much other stuff after them. Also, pizza (i think it's mostly because I can just keep eating and eating it no matter how full i get) and MILKSHAKES. I blame my recent gain on all those coldstone and carvel mikshakes i've been addicted to lately! :wubu:


I know..I can make like three pakages at once and not even be that full...weirrrd.
milkshakes! ^_^I've gotten totally into them lately, the tempting cold sirens that they are.


----------



## Aireman (Jan 6, 2008)

lizzy said:


> These days it seems like just breathing...lol



Actually I'm a bit of a grazer. But if I have a sit down meal and indulge in the littlest bit I seem to pack it on like right now! I have put on five pounds in a weekend vacation and was never stuffed once!


----------



## GTAFA (Jan 6, 2008)

Okay I am sure nobody's ever suggested this. Last summer I gained 10 pounds because we have a cherry tree in our backyard, and guess who couldn't stop eating the produce off the tree. This week the same sort of thing has happened because cherries are so cheap in the store and I can't stop eating them! No matter how much I eat during meals, the cherries are little treasures between meals, that turn into handfuls and then bowls of delight... I am high right now from the sugar rush.

(and they keep you regular)


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown (Jan 10, 2008)

For me....just a very very high carb diet in general...lots of rich high carb foods...because in the past I've been on Atkins and the like and dropped weight so quickly it was ridiculous although I was eating rich foods high in fat and protein. 

I tend to both gain and lose weight easily...and in either direction the physical change shows right away.


----------



## franchescassbbw (Jan 11, 2008)

Chocolate, peanut butter, fries, hamburgers, veal with cream gravy, heavy cream and butter.


----------



## NHulk (Jan 21, 2008)

Yah like what said earlier variety is the key. Your taste glands get board if you eat the same stuff over and over again. Change it up go for like a sweet and salt combo etc... Be blessed!!


----------



## chublover350 (Jan 21, 2008)

lizzy said:


> These days it seems like just breathing...lol



hahahah if it were only that easy:bow:


----------



## Dravenhawk (Jan 23, 2008)

Those JimmyDean breakfast croisants that come in your grocer's freezer. The things are barely a snack. But when you look at the calorie count on those suckers you gonna go oh my gawd!! 450 calories per sandwich and I can easily put away 2 or 3 and I am a skinny guy with a light appetite. thats 900 to 1300 calories in a single meal. My ex wife could put away 5 of those and hardly bust a sweat. If someone who was into eating for gain put away 6 or 8 of them that would translate into 3600 calories in a sitting. The real kicker though is the calories from fat make up nearly a third of the calorie content. I have put on 5 lbs after a week of those things.

Dravenhawk


----------



## pudgy (Feb 5, 2008)

Bread and chocolate milk. I love both and can seem to eat a lot of both. For a while I went to bed every night right after eating a bagel with cream cheese and a pint of milk. I gained 5 pounds in about 2 weeks.


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Feb 6, 2008)

Dravenhawk said:


> Those JimmyDean breakfast croisants that come in your grocer's freezer. The things are barely a snack. But when you look at the calorie count on those suckers you gonna go oh my gawd!! 450 calories per sandwich and I can easily put away 2 or 3 and I am a skinny guy with a light appetite. thats 900 to 1300 calories in a single meal. My ex wife could put away 5 of those and hardly bust a sweat. If someone who was into eating for gain put away 6 or 8 of them that would translate into 3600 calories in a sitting. The real kicker though is the calories from fat make up nearly a third of the calorie content. I have put on 5 lbs after a week of those things.
> 
> Dravenhawk



Hint: All croissants are extremely fattening. It's like brownies; they don't come out any other way.


----------



## moonshadow (Feb 8, 2008)

pudgy said:


> For a while I went to bed every night right after eating a bagel with cream cheese and a pint of milk. I gained 5 pounds in about 2 weeks.



Same thing for me, except it was toast with chunky peanut butter and hot chocolate.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Feb 9, 2008)

In specifics, battered sausages dipped in a bit of ketchup and mayo and Sushi pizza. I could eat either all day every day. I know i put on weight when I eat those bad boys.


----------



## Butterbelly (Feb 9, 2008)

I love pasta, sausage, and potatoes....all of these things make me gain/maintain. I tend to stay away from pasta and breads anymore, but I can't give up my meat and potatoes :eat2:


----------



## Minerva_08 (Feb 9, 2008)

Seriously... *everything* leaves some sort of impression on my body


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Feb 10, 2008)

Minerva_08 said:


> Seriously... *everything* leaves some sort of impression on my body



I hear ya on that one. I could eat nothing but strawberries for weeks and still gain weight. It's like my body WANTS to be this big.


----------



## Neen (Feb 10, 2008)

Fast food..any kind..
Pasta..i am a carb addict, and pasta is my crack! I can eat pasta everyday..basically a entire box..with butter and parmesan cheese..i'll gain 6-8lbs in a week doing that!


----------



## Minerva_08 (Feb 19, 2008)

Neen said:


> Fast food..any kind..
> Pasta..i am a carb addict, and pasta is my crack! I can eat pasta everyday..basically a entire box..with butter and parmesan cheese..i'll gain 6-8lbs in a week doing that!



Holy crap! me too....:eat1:


----------



## bigrugbybloke (Feb 20, 2008)

BEER!

i am a big beer drinker and it has shaped my belly rather nicely over the years. i do drink a good amount every night (ok its bad i know) but i notice if i get on a stella artois binge then i am fuller and puffier all over compared to some standard uk lagers or beers. i have put on 10lbs in a week when substituting my regular (carling or fosters) with stella! 

my own experience but obviously really not recommended at all! eat food instead. 

dont drink excessively guys! its just my own choice.


----------



## Chubbyadmirer86 (Feb 20, 2008)

I found peanuts and nutter butter cookies work really well, albeit slowly.


----------



## ChubbyFA (Feb 21, 2008)

Well, earlier today I had 2 double whoppers and 2 king sized fries from burger king... that 3000+ calorie meal should help lol


----------



## BoNeCrUsHeR527 (Apr 20, 2008)

Mine is Pizza i like to eat a whole hot and ready to myself its soooooooooo good!


----------



## tummytubby (Apr 21, 2008)

Chocolate, fries with mayonaise, kroket (a dutch snack, a sort of ragout covered in breadcrum and than deepfried:eat2 and potatochips!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Apr 23, 2008)

tummytubby said:


> Chocolate, fries with mayonaise, kroket (a dutch snack, a sort of ragout covered in breadcrum and than deepfried:eat2 and potatochips!



well I've had all of that today, minus the kroket....plus some pizza....and I feel like I've already put weight on!


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 23, 2008)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> well I've had all of that today, minus the kroket....plus some pizza....and I feel like I've already put weight on!



is that a good thing or bad thing? lol


For me, it was fast food....cheeseburgers/fries/drink did it everytime until I cut it out last february


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Apr 23, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> is that a good thing or bad thing? lol
> 
> 
> For me, it was fast food....cheeseburgers/fries/drink did it everytime until I cut it out last february



It's whatever you want it to be, lol.

For me personally it was a bad day.


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 1, 2009)

no food in particular makes me gain, its more of my mood. there are lots of days where i just want to keep eating non stop, then there will be that random day where i eat normally. it's really a mood thing.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 2, 2009)

msbard90 said:


> no food in particular makes me gain, its more of my mood. there are lots of days where i just want to keep eating non stop, then there will be that random day where i eat normally. it's really a mood thing.



I don't suppose you have a Cheesecake Factory in Hartford or Stamford? lol its a great place to eat.


----------



## Tracii (Jun 2, 2009)

Ice cream and milkshakes will do for me everytime.
A good binge will do wonders too.


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 2, 2009)

theres a cheesecake factory in west hartford (a lil nicer than hartford). i'm not sure if theres other ones in ct. i love that place lol cheesecake's my fave. i've eaten entire cheesecakes at a time (and often... its my dirty lil secret  )


----------



## raab170 (Jun 2, 2009)

Eat a lot of sugar/fat right before you go to bed, and dont eat often, but wait till ur starvin and than eat ALOT!  

just a little tip. <3


----------



## removed (Jun 2, 2009)

I love sauage and peppers sub with lots of cheese and sauce and about 20-30 garlic knots and the taramusi is to die for, and I could eat like 5 of them to start...I was about 211 when I started gaining and now I am around 270lbs and I love gaining....the more I gain the better the sex is for me *blush* lol and my bf loves it....so I eat high fat things that are so yummy so my belly gets more jiggly


----------



## bigwideland (Jun 2, 2009)

I have been enjoying toasted sandwitches with lot of deli meats and cheese, yum, have been able to sit and eat this till I am full, have ate a whole loaf of bread this way.


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 2, 2009)

i eat mostly healthy food--- my weaknesses are breads/pastas and ice cream


----------



## Chef (Jun 2, 2009)

Carbs Carbs Carbs...


----------



## Flabulous (Jun 7, 2009)

I don't think there's any one specific thing that's done it for me, the most likely is beer as I often go out drinking with friends and each pint is 200+ calories. I can drink 6 or 7 quite easily so that's adding a good few extra calories. I snack a lot on crisps and peanuts which are high in calories and I also eat more pizza and stuff like that. Am quite partial to a nice large pepperoni followed by a couple of pieces of cheesecake. Don't suppose that helps my waistline much!! :eat1: :eat2:




Weejee said:


> I'd like to hear the different responses from different folks out there.
> 
> Me, If I spend a week munching chocolate, I'll put on POUNDS, not ounces. (I tend to gain a few ounces at a time.) Yet lots of "greasy" food doesn't make me gain as much(unless pimples carry weight.)
> 
> ...


----------



## thejuicyone (Jun 13, 2009)

That crazy underground shit. I don't know if ya'll have heard about it but it's called KFC and McDonalds and also Burger King.


----------



## Hole (Jun 17, 2009)

Pancakes loaded with butter and maple syrup. Seriously.


----------



## pdesil071189 (Jul 31, 2009)

Popcorn lol


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Aug 2, 2009)

*ya my secret that I don't share with many is *BEN N JERRYS* eaten late at nite...always finsh the pint and wow..guess what? I put on 30# in no time at all...wasn't even trying*


----------

